

Police Storm Park in Istanbul, Setting Off a Night of Chaos - rpm4321
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/16/world/europe/protesters-in-turkey.html

======
lifeguard
[http://occupygezipics.tumblr.com/](http://occupygezipics.tumblr.com/)

